# Wethersfield, CT Bicycle Swap / Show / Festival, JUNE 11th



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 27, 2017)

This is our fourth Annual Event... 
Seller Spaces are $25, which goes to the WHS Bicycle Club 

All makes, years, styles, everything good that is bicycle. 
This year trying to include a small bicycle rodeo for kids, there are other family activities. 

Besides the normal crowd, you'll have a lot of families and first timers. Good chance to sell accessories and entry collectors stuff, as well.

Hope to see you there. RSVP is helpful for our planning, but not binding nor required.

Share on Facebook here... (Expect maybe between 120-320 (maybe more it grows each year) folks not all of which will show up on facebook.) I do all I can to get you the most foot traffic possible. Please help spread the word and share...
https://www.facebook.com/events/504984766354473/ 

Sleep a little later, easy unload and reload. Folks from Boston, Rhode Island, and Upstate New York have come...

If you can't come, please share. We aren't competing with any shows, we just want one in our backyard once a year. Come and promote your show too. The more shows in the calendar, the healthier the hobby.  

to reserve a spot             tbrown@wethersfield.me          (no money required to RSVP, just helps us plan)


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 17, 2017)

Here's some photo's of previous years... 
Hoping for good weather, but it is inside or out...
Hope to see you there, AND thanks for spreading the word.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 20, 2017)

Here is a video to promote the show made with footage from the last three years...


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 28, 2017)

Last night some folks were going to donate what they thought were not valuable bikes to the club for the swap meet. While we appreciate the donation, felt compelled to tell them they had a few hundred dollars worth maybe more, and just fyi it might be worth it to do some more research and get a space at the swap. So that is their plan. Here are a couple (not all) of their bikes that they plan to bring... a skip tooth tricycle, a Viking with amazingly good condition pinstriped original rims, a workman folding... not all the rest shown. 

Just one example of some of the stuff that may show up this year.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 10, 2017)

New Banners Up and Posted Around Town...

Fliers handed out to families in school district, and made it on TV (community access), Radio WHS Bicycle Talk Show (Thanks Ron and Fran), and in the local paper...

Now all we need is you... Hope you can make it!

PS GOT CUT OFF In PIC BUT BANNER LISTS ALL TYPES AND VINTAGES OF BIKES...


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 19, 2017)

You asked, we listened. 
This year the Cove Deli should be there selling breakfast items and coffee. 

EMAIL    tbrown@wethersfield.me    for questions, to be put on mailing list, or to rsvp (not required)


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 30, 2017)

We are expecting a couple of hundred people at least. 

You do not need to RSVP, if you are on the fence, but it helps us to plan... 

Mobile signage marketing during the Memorial Day Parade. Could be our biggest year yet. Come be a part of it. 

Seller map, and general map below. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

I think I will be going and teaching interested people to ride a high wheel again this year.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 5, 2017)

Hopefully all this good press will result in more foot traffic for everyone. Also made it into a top 80 Free Things to do list. (but remember sellers get there for 7am)


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry can't find the comment delete.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 13, 2017)

*Thanks to everyone who came and shared.*

Next year (if approved) Sunday June 10th 2018

Here is a link to our facebook page with the pics... (just scroll down to posting.)

https://www.facebook.com/WHS-Bicycle-Club-478607112289481/

The album is on our facebook page above...

THREE INTERVIEWS from the swap will be in the July or August Episode of the free Bicycle Karma Podcast... Like NPR Radio but just for Bicycles. 

Please check it out at the link below, or just type "Bike Karma" into the search on itunes, podbean, or stitcher. 

https://bikekarma.podbean.com/

http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/bike-karma-by-tom-brown/bike-karma

https://www.facebook.com/BikeKarma/?fref=ts

got a good bicycle story? email me a bikekarmaguy@gmail.com


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone take any photos?


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks


catfish said:


> Anyone take any photos?




The link is in the post right above ours.


----------

